# E-Cigarettes Help Smokers Quit Their Habit



## Alex (30/12/14)

*

*
*IdeaFeed*
*E-Cigarettes Help Smokers Quit Their Habit*
by Orion Jones

A new analysis of thirteen scientific trials suggests that electronic cigarettes can help smokers reduce their amount of nicotine intake and even quit smoking all together.

E-cigarettes have only been in production since 2006, making the available scientific evidence about their effects still quite sparse, yet they appear less harmful than traditional cigarettes. And if they can help people who want to quit smoking, all the better.

When smoking traditional cigarettes made of cut tobacco leaves, paper, and a host of additives, a toxic chemical melange is created when these ingredients are burned and inhaled. But e-cigarettes work by mixing nicotine with glycerine and propylene glycol, two relatively benign chemicals, then heating the chemicals into a vapor that is inhaled. 

Published by the Cochrane Collaboration, an international medical research organization, the review found that about nine percent of people using electronic cigarettes managed to abstain from smoking for six months, against four percent of those using the placebos.

E-cigarettes also proved more effective in fighting addiction than smoking substitutes like nicotine gums and patches. In one study, sixty-one percent of e-cigarette users were able to cut their consumption by half, compared with only forty-four percent of those using patches.

Researchers hypothesize that e-cigarettes help fight addiction because they mimic the ritual of tobacco smoking: holding a cigarette between the fingers and taking a long, luxuriant puff.

Any help is welcome as smoking remains one of the largest threats to public health and only five percent of those who attempt to quit "cold turkey" will stay smoke-free for more than a year.

Link source: http://bigthink.com/ideafeed/e-cigarettes-help-smokers-quit-their-habit

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Thanks @Alex, another one in the positive column. I've lost count now, so I'll just assume we're in the lead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (30/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Thanks @Alex, another one in the positive column. I've lost count now, so I'll just assume we're in the lead



Thanks bro, you should check the negative comments on the original article

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Bwhahaha, such ignorance...brilliant 

Some comments:

"Patches are best for cessation - that's what the research shows"

"e cigarettes have evolved into a new delivery form of a very addictive nicotine, and the concentrated liquid nicotine has killed persons as a poison"

"Adding flavors makes this form a great 'gateway' drug. Peddling addictive nicotine in this form as a smoking cessation aid is foolish"

Mostly by this guy, another one for the sh1tlist

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/14)

Thanks @Alex 
A nice article

But I am amazed at the one percentage they quote
"*nine percen*t of people using electronic cigarettes managed to abstain from smoking for six months, "

I would say its higher than nine percent?
I would have thought that its probably more like 50 or even 60%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex
> A nice article
> 
> But I am amazed at the one percentage they quote
> ...



I think they only manage 9% because they use terrible gear and/or liquid. I've frequently wondered what exactly they use to do these studies, because the numbers always seem way too low to me - especially considering how "relatively easy" I found it to give up smoking for vaping  Maybe they also do these studies with people who secretly don't want to quit - I think that is a major factor for success, a "real" desire to give it up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

"e cigarettes have evolved into a new delivery form of a very addictive nicotine, and the concentrated liquid nicotine has killed persons as a poison"

Say what now... Did he drink the stuff?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Arthster said:


> "e cigarettes have evolved into a new delivery form of a very addictive nicotine, and the concentrated liquid nicotine has killed persons as a poison"
> 
> Say what now... Did he drink the stuff?



Reading the rest of his comments I'm gonna say....yes, he definitely drank it


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

Well then technically speaking they cant blame vaping on that one. We must ban drinking rather

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Well then technically speaking they cant blame vaping on that one. We must ban drinking rather



This guy is a real (insert favourite bad word) - one of those who has decided it is bad, and most likely nothing will ever change his mind. His qualifications mean nothing when it comes to having an opinion on vaping - he's just being a d1ck.

I say let him drink as much of it as he wants

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

Ill get the funnel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

